# In 10 years..



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

In 10 years of working with mainly cast iron, I've never once seen what I saw today. 


And let me tell you, it was beautiful.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

A new set haha


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fatpat said:


> A new set haha


Didn't know they exsisted!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

those snap cutters work great, just dont have anyone stand next to you as the cut piece goes flying by...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> those snap cutters work great, just dont have anyone stand next to you as the cut piece goes flying by...


Especially 25 floors in the air.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> In 10 years of working with mainly cast iron, I've never once seen what I saw today.
> 
> 
> And let me tell you, it was beautiful.


Beautiful, gorgeous!:clap:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I always figured it takes about 20 years to break those in... Ha

Recently another plumber I work with snapped a 2' piece of 4" for a wc riser. It hit the edge of the track, flipped up and over into the hole he just cored. It went down into a parking area and went right through the windshield of a new Mercedes Benz. Scratched and dented the hood and the inside of the car.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

89plumbum said:


> I always figured it takes about 20 years to break those in... Ha
> 
> Recently another plumber I work with snapped a 2' piece of 4" for a wc riser. It hit the edge of the track, flipped up and over into the hole he just cored. It went down into a parking area and went right through the windshield of a new Mercedes Benz. Scratched and dented the hood and the inside of the car.



Good shot!


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I have one we probably haven't used in ten years.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

paultheplumber1 said:


> I have one we probably haven't used in ten years.


Give it to me.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

What size pipe are you cutting?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just 4" nothing too crazy.


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

I have one that was my father's. Things probably as old as I am. Don't use it much but when I do it always gets attention.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I have a buddy of mine who's father passed away. He tried to sell me some of his old snap tools and hand threaders. I didn't need them I have enough of that stuff collecting dust allready. I'm not sure what he wanted for them but I could see if they are still available. There in RI


----------



## Layout monster (Dec 11, 2018)

I love the scissor cutter the only problem is if you have to cut into a horizontal cast iron stack then use the Ridgid # 206 racket cast iron cutter.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Layout monster said:


> I love the scissor cutter the only problem is if you have to cut into a horizontal cast iron stack then use the Ridgid # 206 racket cast iron cutter.


I use them the other way around.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> I use them the other way around.


what do you expect from someone that has limited reading skills to instructions....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------

